# Psa..............



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

I am an older guy and unfortunately fell victim to what is called the "Older Men Scam".

I wanted to pass it on in case any here haven't heard about it. A 'heads up' for those who may be regular customers at Lowe's, Home Depot, Costco, Publix, B.J.'s, or even Wal-Mart. This one caught me totally by surprise. Over the last month I became a victim of a clever scam while out shopping. Simply going out to get supplies has turned out to be quite traumatic. Don't be naive enough to think it couldn't happen to you or your friends.

Here's how the scam works;Two nice looking, college-age girls will come over to your truck as you are packing your purchases into your Ram. They both start wiping your windshield with a rag and Windex, with their breasts almost falling out of their skimpy T-shirts. (It's impossible not to look). When you thank them and offer them a tip, they say 'No' but instead ask for a ride to McDonald's.

You agree and they climb into your truck. On the way, they start undressing. Then one of them starts crawling all over you, while the other one steals your wallet. I had my wallet stolen June 4th, 9th, 10th, twice on the 15th, again on the 17th, 20th, 24th, and the 29th. Also July 1st, 4th, 8th, twice on the 16th &17th, and very likely again this upcoming weekend.

So tell your friends to be careful. What a horrible way to take advantage of us older men. Warn your friends to be vigilant. Wal-Mart has wallets on sale for $2.99 each. I found even cheaper ones for $.99 at the Dollar Store and bought them out in three of their stores. Also, you never get to eat at McDonald's. I've already lost 11 pounds just running back and forth from Lowe's, to Home Depot, to Wal-Mart.

So please, be on the lookout for this scam. (The best times are just before lunch and around 4:30 in the afternoon.)


:thumbsup:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## quite.right (Sep 29, 2016)

Best!


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Sounds like you were hoping for a happy ending and got an unhappy one.

If you title a thread PSA here, most will think it's Prostate Specific Antigen.


----------



## IPA Rider (Aug 24, 2008)

Lone Rager said:


> If you title a thread PSA here, most will think it's Prostate Specific Antigen.


Yep


----------



## avmech (Mar 2, 2014)

Lone Rager said:


> Sounds like you were hoping for a happy ending and got an unhappy one.
> 
> If you title a thread PSA here, most will think it's Prostate Specific Antigen.


Guilty................


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

Sort of!


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

Well same region.


----------

